
Handshakes are silent, but hash rates on the HNS protocol just made some noise - ca98am79
https://medium.com/panony/handshakes-are-silent-but-hash-rates-on-the-hns-protocol-just-made-some-noise-632afef01de6
======
troquerre
Here’s another good article on how to set up DANE/TLS using Handshake as your
root of trust instead of CAs [https://medium.com/@ca98am79/how-to-view-dane-
tlsa-websites-...](https://medium.com/@ca98am79/how-to-view-dane-tlsa-
websites-on-handshake-with-firefox-f55eb1dd5be9)

The use-case above is what I’m most excited about for Handshake, because CAs
are basically trusted backdoors — every time people browse the internet they
need to trust that thousands of CAs aren’t compromised and aren’t responding
to their local court orders around the world to issue bad certs.

------
Akronymus
Interesting article, but not a fan of the intro paragraph. Why can't we just
have technical articles without focusing on politics so much?

~~~
phone8675309
Hate being 'that person', but technology doesn't exist in a vacuum, and it's
unreasonable to expect technologists to be completely apolitical.

~~~
Akronymus
Of course, if politics is actually relevant to the topic, it is fine to talk
about the politics involved.

But taking something like handshakes and using that as an opportunity to talk
about trump and/or inject your politics into an article is excessive.

